# Confluence Gear Swap



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

Due to the Blizzard that never came...

We moved the swap to April 11 & 12.

Drop off that stuff you want tot get rid of anytime between now and Friday April 10.

See ya there!!!


----------

